# Best way to learn dutch



## lanie90 (Jul 18, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a self study methods that I could use to learn Dutch. I don't want to waste a load of money on a course if it isn't any good. I am a complete beginner. 

Thanks


----------



## SteffieC (Aug 1, 2012)

Best way to learn dutch is to join dutch clubs and communities where your get to know a lot of dutch people, watch dutch programs & films, don't be afraid to talk and make mistakes.


----------



## lanie90 (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for the info


----------



## kiwibear (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm learning Dutch, have been for about a year. I find a good way to start is reading fairytales  The language is similar enough to English in the written form that you can learn a lot, before you get started speaking and listening and having to deal with the pronunciation. There are also a lot of good websites out there with info about the grammar.

I've since moved on to Dutch translations of bos I've read in English, e.g. Harry Potter. It's a great way to expand your vocabulary, without having to read boring lists of words. 

Also, penpals are great (email buddies) who you can write to in Dutch, and maybe they write back in English. If you know anyone in Holland they might be happy to do this.

Sorry, I'd post links but I'm too new a member to be allowed yet


----------



## lanie90 (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks that's great advice


----------

